# deflasking bruised seedlings



## Sangii (Jun 21, 2007)

I've just received 2 flasks of parvi crosses. One is fine but the second one was badly shaken during transportation and seedlings are "drown" into the agar plus some seem to be badly bruised from the jumbling.

any special tips for deflasking those and making sure they recover quickly ( they are not very big also !) ?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2007)

What'd you get!?


----------



## Hien (Jun 21, 2007)

I actually prefer jumbled up, bruised to already deflasked seedlings.
-All plants in flasks fare better for me (even the ones which got shaken)
-More than once, when I received predeflasked seedlings, they are contaminated & struggled (The only exception to that are pk seedlings from Glen Decker & Fritz Schomburg, the plants are great when I received them out of flask, I believed it was the result of a highly sanitary deflasking procedure & very speedy transportation. I received the plants next morning from the deflasking of previous day)
- Back to the question, Someone mentioned before that to spray the seedlings actually give you more damaged plants. I only wash the plants in distilled water. And if I am not lazy at the moment, I would pots the bruised ones together, so if contaminated, they won't spread to the rest ( This may have been suggested by Lance)


----------



## Candace (Jun 21, 2007)

What about cutting bruised leaf tips? Leave alone or will the bruising spread? Any comments? I've always cut them off, but wonder if leaving well enough alone is best.


----------



## gore42 (Jun 21, 2007)

When I received a jumbled flask from Ratcliffe, they told me that the best thing to do would be treat it with fungicide and ProTekt, and continue to mist the plantlets normally, and I've had moderate success with the method. I've used Physan and Phyton27, and had better results with the Phyton27.

- Matt


----------



## Sangii (Jun 21, 2007)

NYEric said:


> What'd you get!?



malipo x hangianum from "select" parents
emersoni x malipo

I was also planning to remove the badly bruised leaves. roots are great however to the plants should recover if I make sure no rot develops


----------



## Hien (Jun 21, 2007)

I also try to save as much leaves as I can. even the bruised ones.
I only trim it off if the browning or wetting translucent area seems to spread.


----------



## Sangii (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks Hien ! will try to post pictures tonight after deflasking...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool, good luck.


----------



## Ellen (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree with Hien - I generally prefer getting jumbled seedlings in flask rather than contaminated, dessicated, or rotting seedlings out of flask. With paphs, I've found that if the plants are large enough and the jumbling isn't too bad the plants can stay in the flask for a while and grow that way. I always leave bruised or broken leaves on the plant since they sometimes partially heal. I can't say I've ever had problems from rotting of bruised leaves. Usually they just dry up. I don't use chemicals of any kind on deflasked seedlings and 95% of the time they're fine. I don't even use fertilizer until the seedlings start growing new leaves and roots. Once in a while mold will develop, especially in winter, and then I isolate the plant or compot and spray with Physan. I think the key is deflasking under clean conditions, not drenching the plants with chemicals.


----------



## Sangii (Jun 21, 2007)

allright here they are

malipo x emersonii ( the bruised ones which turned out not so bruised after I removed them from the flask)












the malipo x hangianum or supposed to be so. I wonder wether it is normal that they are so slightly tesselated. Impossible to separate them !


----------



## TADD (Jun 21, 2007)

Quite the root ball! Well done!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2007)

When I saw the seedlings and re-read the cross I said 'WTF' then I noticed you're in Europe. Many jealous thoughts! Enjoy the plants and please keep us posted. I wonder if the U.S. governmensch realize that like 'stem cell research' our policies are putting us behind and in need of research by foreign sources!


----------



## Hien (Jun 24, 2007)

NYEric said:


> When I saw the seedlings and re-read the cross I said 'WTF' then I noticed you're in Europe. Many jealous thoughts! Enjoy the plants and please keep us posted. I wonder if the U.S. governmensch realize that like 'stem cell research' our policies are putting us behind and in need of research by foreign sources!



Eric, just watch, the US population is growing old fast, and they will cry mama when facing with high price of treatments that derived from stem cell research patented by other countries.
But then, it will be too late.
I dare any one (including our dear leader) who is being critical about stem cell research to refuse all medical treatments that derived from these discoveries when it come to themselves or their family.
If they don't have the guts to ask the doctors to exclude these treatments, they should stop beating the moralistic drums now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Hien said:


> Eric, just watch, the US population is growing old fast, and they will cry mama when facing with high price of treatments that derived from stem cell research patented by other countries.
> But then, it will be too late.
> I dare any one (including our dear leader) who is being critical about stem cell research to refuse all medical treatments that derived from these discoveries when it come to themselves or their family.
> If they don't have the guts to ask the doctors to exclude these treatments, they should stop beating the moralistic drums now.


Hear! Hear!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2007)

Double standards will show through. Bet on it!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jun 28, 2007)

Where did this thread go?

Wow!

BTW.....Very nice seedlings. 

Craig


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2007)

Jacked by frustrated Paph and Phrag growers. When I come back from my next Canada trip I better not get searched!


----------



## Marco (Jun 29, 2007)

nice compot..what mix do you use?


----------



## Sangii (Jul 4, 2007)

Marco said:


> nice compot..what mix do you use?



I prepare my own mix which is a mix of :

- peat 
- fine bark
- fine perlite
- coir
- small clay pebbles
- a bit of foam


----------

